# Jon Stuver’s 2016 Audi S3 Thread



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

B706F96E-4306-4406-A31D-8A0716D3C3A0 by Jonathan Stuver, on Flickr


Factory Specs:
2016 S3 Prestige
S Tronic Transmission
Mythos Black Metallic Exterior
S Sport Seat Package
Black Optic Performance Package

Exterior:
Full Ceramic Coating
Emmanuele Design Carbon Fibre Front Lip
Emmanuele Design Carbon Fibre Rear Diffuser
Carbon Fibre Side Skirt Extensions
OEM Audi Carbon Fibre Mirror Caps
OEM Audi Gloss Black Emblem Rings(Front & Rear)
Black S3 Badge Front
15% Tinted Windows
Lamin-x Gun Smoke Headlight Covers
Lamin-x Gun Smoke Rear Bumper Reflector Covers
PA Vanity Plate “STUVER”
OEM Audi Matte Black License Plate Frame
Powder Coated Matte Black Exhaust Tips
OEM Roof Bars (painted black)
OEM Audi Roof Carrier 300L

Interior:
P3 Cars Track Pack Gauge w/ Analog Boost
Pro-Clip USA iPhone Mount
Black Forest Industries Heavy Weight Shift Knob w/ Black Nappa Leather
OEM Audi Premium Textile Floor Mats
OEM Audi Rubber S3 Floor Mats
OEM Audi Rubber A3 Trunk Mat
OEM Audi Protective Rear Seat Pet Cover
OEM “Quattro” Puddle Lights

Suspension/Brakes:
H&R Super Sport Springs
H&R Front Sway Bar
H&R Rear Sway Bar
Power Stop Carbon Ceramic Front & Rear Pads

Wheels/Tires:
HRE RS103 20x9 Wheels
Michelin Pilot Super Sport Tires 235/30/20

Engine:
Integrated Engineering ECU Stage 1 93 Octane Tune
Integrated Enginerring DSG Tune with 4000 RPM Launch Control
Integrated Engineering Cold Air Intake
Neuspeed Boost Tap for P3 Gauge
034 Dogbone Mount Insert
Black Oil Dipstick
Black Wiper Fluid Cap


Planned:

ECS Sway Bar Links
034 Front Camber Plates
Integrated Engineering Front Mount Intercooler
Milltek Turbo Back Exhaust
OEM Euro LED Headlight Housings

States:
Pennsylvania
West Virginia
Virginia
North Carolina
South Carolina
Georgia
Ohio


Shows:
2016 Oktoberfest
2017 Oktoberfest
2018 Oktoberfest


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

DC2C3F59-9B69-429A-9392-5664BF96777C by Jonathan Stuver, on Flickr

99B4786E-D4E2-4C20-8AA6-6D8F2EC3836E by Jonathan Stuver, on Flickr

AFBE4C1C-EBE8-479C-B193-65112E035BB2 by Jonathan Stuver, on Flickr

C70453F6-DD7A-43E9-B461-30D1B6AB62F7 by Jonathan Stuver, on Flickr

F237F709-75DE-409B-AEE1-C3CDCC943917 by Jonathan Stuver, on Flickr

82B5518C-5850-4D9F-B338-07436389DF0D by Jonathan Stuver, on Flickr

6133CDF5-7A56-4A8E-971C-0B456D5FC962 by Jonathan Stuver, on Flickr

CAB92496-F4A6-4818-A1D5-3F587DF41249 by Jonathan Stuver, on Flickr

38A1CE78-BD34-445E-B7FD-CD14214A8E7D by Jonathan Stuver, on Flickr

22E7A142-E535-4937-B1F2-D42D0C7D2B90 by Jonathan Stuver, on Flickr

40A6B7CD-4B6D-4938-93DE-A6DA2B5D79D1 by Jonathan Stuver, on Flickr

CC275C9A-DABB-433D-A472-D8473F0DF242 by Jonathan Stuver, on Flickr

5E305593-7443-4241-87C7-8EE3C67AD15A by Jonathan Stuver, on Flickr

2828CC7D-85CF-4D1C-BA65-C68BF25B1250 by Jonathan Stuver, on Flickr

E3191939-E4A0-445C-B478-15166F84BBC9 by Jonathan Stuver, on Flickr

0A3F1E83-673C-465D-941E-353BDE72ECAF by Jonathan Stuver, on Flickr

C6B017C6-4F84-4854-A767-F2846B82B307 by Jonathan Stuver, on Flickr

B706F96E-4306-4406-A31D-8A0716D3C3A0 by Jonathan Stuver, on Flickr

B859AC4A-70C0-4DDF-AA84-5F5BE0E3BB3B by Jonathan Stuver, on Flickr

7D8F0C66-0937-431B-A2F4-5D6C9011CFE0 by Jonathan Stuver, on Flickr


----------



## AirmanVW (Jul 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

AirmanVW said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

BFI fine nappa leather (black) on the way from ECS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 83 Hot Hatch (Jan 3, 2004)

*hmmmm*

Lose the goofy looking ski box and you have a pretty sexy looking ride.


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

BFI heavy weight knob is very nice!


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

BFI Heavy Weight Fine Nappa Knob by Jon Stuver, on Flickr


----------



## wfujay (May 6, 2013)

This is honestly one of the best looking S3's I've ever seen and I'd have a set of those HRE's if they weren't so damn expensive. I know their FF15's are very similar, but they don't seem to pair with the car as well as these for some reason.


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

wfujay said:


> This is honestly one of the best looking S3's I've ever seen and I'd have a set of those HRE's if they weren't so damn expensive. I know their FF15's are very similar, but they don't seem to pair with the car as well as these for some reason.


Thank you so much!! I actually really like the FF15’s on the S3. As long as you do springs or coilovers I think they would look great. I was originally going to get the FF15 and these just ended up working out with my friend. Thank you for the nice comments!


----------



## wfujay (May 6, 2013)

TornadoR32 said:


> Thank you so much!! I actually really like the FF15’s on the S3. As long as you do springs or coilovers I think they would look great. I was originally going to get the FF15 and these just ended up working out with my friend. Thank you for the nice comments!


I have the MSS Sport adjustable kit but the drop isn't quite as clean as yours. I'm sure the FF15's would look fine but I'm also loving the Vorsteiner VFF-107's which are considerably cheaper than your wheels. I think I'm gonna end up going that route instead. :laugh:


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

wfujay said:


> I have the MSS Sport adjustable kit but the drop isn't quite as clean as yours. I'm sure the FF15's would look fine but I'm also loving the Vorsteiner VFF-107's which are considerably cheaper than your wheels. I think I'm gonna end up going that route instead. :laugh:


Very nice~


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

Picked up the following this past week-

Integrated Engineering ECU Stage 1 93 Octane Tune
Integrated Enginerring DSG Tune with 4000 RPM Launch Control
Integrated Engineering Cold Air Intake


IE Carbon Fiber Intake by Jon Stuver, on Flickr


----------

